# Aiming



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've recently made an ammo trap set on the ground. I have been shooting drink bottles off of a 4 or 5 foot stump, it was not hard to hit them because of the straight shot angle. I do good shooting up above my head, like pine cones in a tree or a tree branch. This ammo trap is set up on the ground so I have to shoot down at an angle, the aim is completely different because of the downward angle. So it's a completely different learning curve, I'm doing okay I just didn't think about how hard it would be. I want to be able to make the shot ever time so I will keep practicing.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is what I do.

However my anchor arm and slingshot arm is placed when shooting straight ahead of me, I keep locked in. I make adjustments to the target at the waist.....whether up, down, left, or right... Like a turret....

Works for me at least.

LGD


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

try a bit of instinctive shooting that is what i do and it works well for me.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Somewhere I saw a thread about shooting hex nuts, today I tried to shoot 2 sizes of hex nuts. And found out the hard way they don't work very well. I have 2 bleeding wounds on my hand now. I know I had the slingshot and tubes lined up right. I won't be able to shoot now for a few days because the wounds will start bleeding again. I don't know what went wrong but I'm not going to try the nuts again.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, you know your addicted to shooting slingshot when you have hand wounds and you go back out to shoot even if you know your going to start bleeding again. And that's exactly what happened. Lol.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Here is what I do.
> 
> However my anchor arm and slingshot arm is placed when shooting straight ahead of me, I keep locked in. I make adjustments to the target at the waist.....whether up, down, left, or right... Like a turret....
> 
> ...


I tried this today and it worked, I'm at least a lot closer to the target with a few direct hits, and a lot less wild shots. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Try lighter bands or tubes until you gain your confidence back.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nutz! Sorry to hear about the wounds man. I never went near hex nuts myself, just sounded like a not so great idea.


----------

